# Tech Needed - Again



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

I have posted this before. I found a couple of great guys locally, but alas, work has taken them mostly out of the game, and I am back on the hunt.

Needs
Someone who can map out a schematic of my amps for me to keep. I have 3 amps that have been modded by someone, and he did not give me a schematic. My recent techs were not impressed that someone would do mods and not provide schematics, and educated me as to why. This is now a requisite for me.

Someone who gives all the parts removed from the amp in a little bag after the job. I won't tell you how many mustards went missing from my first tech. Live and learn, I guess.

Someone who is willing to do tweaks with me in the room on occasion, to dial in the tone I am looking for.

Someone who can generally turn a job around within a week. On average. I know that it is a tough gig with all the demands of musicians wanting it yesterday, and I am not needy, but It's tough having an amp on a shop floor for a month.


So what do I bring to the table? Easy to work with, repeat business, and I pay well. I am always buying amps to have tweaked and modded, and I am not cheap. I really get a kick out of trying to bring the most out of a rig, and witnessing the alchemy that is tech mods.

I am in London, and would love to find someone local, but I am willing to drive if needed.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Really? No one? 
Or did I come off like I would be a pain in the ass? You can tell me.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

Maybe you could put an ad on Kijiji and Craigslist.


----------



## The Usual (May 14, 2008)

Maybe I will. Good idea.


----------

